# Fungus & brown algae



## Norman (Feb 13, 2011)

I need advice. I've been struggling with this tank ever since I set it up last year. It a 30G deep tank with a few plants, one Nerite snail, 2 angels and driftwood. I'm on a second piece of driftwood this one store bought. It has white fungus growing on it, and no matter how I remove it and scrub it stuff comes back. It's gross. Now on top of that and the brown algae growing on the glass the driftwood is getting white dots on it. I change water weekly and the other two tanks in the room are fine.

The tank has a penguin HOB filter, a double fluorescent fixture and an airstones. The Angels spend their time on the bottom of the tank behind a piece of slate.

This tank is driving me NUTS.

Does anyone have any advice?


----------



## df001 (Nov 13, 2007)

Norman said:


> I need advice. I've been struggling with this tank ever since I set it up last year. It a 30G deep tank with a few plants, one Nerite snail, 2 angels and driftwood. I'm on a second piece of driftwood this one store bought. It has white fungus growing on it, and no matter how I remove it and scrub it stuff comes back. It's gross. Now on top of that and the brown algae growing on the glass the driftwood is getting white dots on it. I change water weekly and the other two tanks in the room are fine.
> 
> The tank has a penguin HOB filter, a double fluorescent fixture and an airstones. The Angels spend their time on the bottom of the tank behind a piece of slate.
> 
> ...


first off - more info would likely help:
- a clear photo that shows the problem areas.
- water parameters
- how much light is your double bulb fixture? t5no/ho etc.


----------



## Norman (Feb 13, 2011)

I'll have to check the parameters tonight but unless there's a way to upload a pic using an iPhone a photo won't be possible. My light isn't great I'm pretty sure it's only 2 t8 15 watt tubes bit the plants seem ok. The brown algae is on the glass everywhere and on the substrate. I'm suspecting the light. The tank next to it is a 38G tall with only one tiny Marineland LED light a tiny bit closer to the window with no issues??


----------



## Norman (Feb 13, 2011)

Ok I'm trying to clean up this tank today. My water parameters are: AM 0 PH 8 NA 5 NI 0 KH 5 GH 8

I thought about boiling the driftwood but it's attached to a piece of slate and I dont want the glue to melt. Any Suggestions?


----------



## df001 (Nov 13, 2007)

With the wood glued to the slate, id drill the slate and add a stainless steel screws

As for boiling it, couldnt hurt, but im not sure it will resolve the issue, have you tried spot treating the algae with full strength flourish excel?


----------



## Norman (Feb 13, 2011)

Thanks that's a good idea. I dose my 75G so I have the stuff didn't realize it could help with brown algae which is what I think it is. I scrubbed the root and soaked in hot water. The little white "eggs" puzzle me... If there is one lone Nerite snail...can it lay eggs?


----------



## SKurj (Oct 26, 2011)

I think my bristlenose plecos removed the white fungus from my driftwood. It developed while the tank was cycling and steadily dissappeared after I added fish. I have since removed the wood though as I went with africans.

Don't worry about brown algae it may pass. My tank is still new but the green algae is now trying to displace the brown. I do have to give the glass a wipe weekly.


----------



## Norman (Feb 13, 2011)

Thanks SKurj, when I took the driftwood out for a cleaning the white fungus actually turned out to be brown...

I scrubbed it and the glass and so far it seems ok. The white dots are Nerite snail eggs. There is only one snail in that tank so I guess they're not going to hatch.

I did add Excel to the tank hopefully that will help. I hesitate to add a BN because those angels are supposed to be breeding for me. :-[


----------



## Kooka (Feb 8, 2011)

Nerite snail larvae require salt water to survive so don't worry about them multiplying. If you're still getting fungus on your driftwood, don't bother scrubbing it, get a couple of amano shrimp, or a SAE and your problem will be solved.


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Angels spent their time on the bottom of tank hiding does not sound good angels are usually very active swimming in all parts of the tank they are not usually shy.


----------



## Norman (Feb 13, 2011)

Once I took away their piece of slate which they used as a cave - their swimming behavior returned to normal. I'm thinking I need a better light for the tank though. It's only 30 watts of total light and the tank is 28" deep?


----------

